

Ask HN: Can I get an internship while taking time off from school? - brewerhimself

I spent 2 years studying computer science but I couldn't afford to attend my school anymore, so now I'm taking a year off. Honestly, I don't know whether I want to go back.&#60;p&#62;Can I find an internship in my situation or should I be looking for a full-time position?
======
lewisgodowski
You can definitely find an internship! I honestly don't know too much about
the computer science industry (I'm in the arts and entertainment industry),
but it never hurts to apply. I know within my industry, a lot of companies are
looking for students with at least two years of college under their belt, and
I assume the computer science internships are probably fairly similar. Go out
and apply to as many internships as you can find. Lots of places might be
quite enthused to get an intern for a whole year, rather than just a summer
internship that a lot of college students get.

Where are you located? I assume you'll want a paid internship, so you can save
up money to continue your education (if you decide to return to your school)?

~~~
brewerhimself
I'm in Jacksonville, FL right now, but I'm very interested in moving to San
Francisco.

The internship will absolutely haved to be payed, and payed fairly at that. My
skills aren't the greatest, but I'm not willing to work for $10/hr.

~~~
andthejets
If you have some solid technical skills that you can put on a resume and
"prove" in any way(experience, project you've coded, open source patches, etc)
you can easily get a well paying internship. 20+ /hour easy.

------
coryl
One thing that MIGHT be against you depending on your state's internship
environment, is that companies that recruit through a college internship
program may receive government subsidies on internship wages.

Otherwise sure, why not, just hustle yourself and I'm sure you'll find
something. Find the emails of CEOs/founders of interesting places you'd like
to work and mail them.

